
Synchronization of files between Google Docs, Basecamp, and Dropbox - Owlynxie
https://www.cloudhq.net/
======
cbs
A paid service to merely move files between the proprietary storage containers
of all the different services you use?

Decades after the concepts of filesystems were established, we're stuck in an
ecosystem where our new tools can't easily get to generic storage without
paying, thanks to the fact our platform du jour only exists because of years
of pounding a square peg into a round hole?

I FUCKING LOVE THE CLOUD.

~~~
hmayer
Exactly. The point of moving to the cloud is that your are giving your data to
company X, company Y, etc. Of course, both company X and company Y would like
all your data, so company X will make super hard to move data to company Y and
vice versa. So you are stuck.

And cloud services are mixing "storage service" and "software as a service" so
in order to use service of company Z (like project management or something
like that) you need also give data to company Z. Which is hard because your
data is with company X.

Long story short: I also fucking love the cloud: we kinda went backward in
time.

------
forcer
Our business uses all 3 services - altought Google only for email,calendar
etc. and we have a small pain of having files in Dropbox but not integrated
with Basecamp. Looking through your website I am not sure I would use your
product.

Here are the reasons:

\- Looking at the 60 second video got my head spinning without actually
figuring out how it works

\- I am not sure if I could trust you with touching my data

\- I am not sure what are the advantages of having file synced between
basecamp and dropbox

\- don't want to commit to using platform which will be paid service if I
don't know pricing yet

~~~
ohofmann
> I am not sure if I could trust you with touching my data

That's the part that kept me from signing up for a trial account, too. For
example, I'm sure there's a good reason why the 37Signals login is required
instead of the API key, but I couldn't find an explanation for it anywhere.

~~~
sdizdar
Thanks for the feedback.

I completely understand your concern about trust. As of now, we are small
(just two of us). But we worked in small and big companies handling very
sensitive customer data with integrity and professionally. If nothing, you can
check out our linkedIn profiles. Also, you can always call us or email us to
learn more how we operate. We hope that trust in our company will come with
time.

Regarding 37signals requiring login/password, our service does realtime
continuos synchronization and that cannot be achieved using only the API.

------
sdizdar
Hi, This is Senad. Founder of cloudHQ.

We also have Chrome extension which embeds Dropbox/SugarSync/Basecamp into
your Google Docs interface:
<https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search?q=cloudHQ> Kinda cool (useful if
synchronization is not really what you want)

Regarding pricing, we will have a free version - my idea is that cloudHQ will
be free if services used are free (i.e., if you don't pay 37signals, you don't
pay us).

------
qq66
Obviously the best solution to this kind of problem is a third-party backend
storage service that all services will back up to. However, everyone wants to
"own your data" so that's never going to happen. What if someone wrote an open
source cloud filesystem that anyone could run on their own servers, so that
you could basically point Dropbox, Google Docs, etc. to your personal "storage
box" that you rented from AWS and all your storage was mounted in all SaaS
apps that you use?

------
sylvain_
The service looks great! In what format are the google docs stored on
Dropbox/Basecamp?

~~~
SelimD
Files are converted to MS Office format.

------
squealingrat
not the best i've found... [http://www.squealingrat.org/word/a-quest-to-sync-
google-docs...](http://www.squealingrat.org/word/a-quest-to-sync-google-docs-
with-computer/)

------
kolinko
BusyFlow (accelerated by GammaRebels) does the same thing (although it's still
in closed Beta) - <http://www.facebook.com/busyflow>

